# Jet Skis



## MrSnook

I went out on the Noe with my wife and 6 y.o. daughter today. This was the first we have gotten out on the Noe in about 2 months. We launched out of Collier Seminole State Park and fished a few bays on without much luck. 

The only way to get to and from the park is via the Black Water River which is very narrow (perhaps 10' to 12' wide with overhanging branches) near it's northern end near the ramp. Once the river narrows I SLOW way down as this area is used by kayak's and canoes and I don't want to round a bend and run into any one. As we were in the middle of the narrowest part with plenty of "S" turns I hear a high revving engine coming towards us. I get as far over to right as possible but here comes this &%%$ A-hole on a jet ski flying through the channel. The guy see me and slows way down and just misses us as I'm yelling at him here comes another a-hole on a jet ski this guy almost runs into the mangroves. I ripped this moron a new one I'm sure my daughter learned a few new words ffrom dad today. And then here come 2 more again flying through this very narrow winding channel. I stopped and yelled and all of them and told them to slow the "F" down as this is how people get killed. These weren't a bunch of kids either most of them seemed to be 40 & 50ish one even had his young son on the back. What is it about jet skis that makes people stupid? They were evidently tourists as their reg. numbers started with either OJ or OI I believe I was a little too P.O.'d to really look. These yahoo's didn't even launch from the ramp as there was only one other trailer an dit was for a boat. I would hate to think what would have happened if there was a canoe coming around the corner that wasn't able to maneuver as quick as I was out of the way. i suspect we would be reading or hearing about how some morons on jet skis killed someone in a canoe.

Anyway we told the rangers on the way out but I bet it didn't do much good. They did seem shocked when I unloaded on them and slowed WAAAAAAAY down. God I hate these jet skis!!!!


----------



## Brett

Y'er preachin' to the choir friend... [smiley=soapbox.gif]... I feel your pain.


----------



## paint it black

Seriously, I HATE jetskis.
Today, while Frank went to get the truck, I was holding onto his terrapin skiff at the dock next to the boat ramp.
Where these two pricks on jet skis kept going back and forth hauling ass infront of the dock making some big waves.
I had to sit on the dock and use my feet to keep the skiff from bumping into the dock.


----------



## MrSnook

> Y'er preachin' to the choir friend... [smiley=soapbox.gif]... I feel your pain.


Normally they are just a PITA but these morons could have easily killed us they sere moving so fast. I would guess 25+ in a narrow channel used by canoes & kayaks, I hate them. Told the wife if they were parked at the ramp I was tempted to relieve a little pressure from all 4 of their tires. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Canoeman

When you ride a jet ski you sit on the intake manifold, and it sucks your brains out. ;D


----------



## iMacattack

> When you ride a jet ski you sit on the intake manifold, and it sucks your brains out. ;D


Now that's funny! ;D


----------



## skinny_water

Wearing a PFD without a shirt is a jetski's version of an Aluminum Bowl on the head. Keeps the crazies in, lol.


----------



## Bob_Rogers

Thats why I don't fish up that way much anymore, I'd hate to lose a good Zara Spook as the ski-hole zipped away with 3 trebles buried in his back.....


----------



## HaMm3r

Sometimes I see these fools running the outer creeks where I fish. It's very dangerous for everyone with all the blind turns, but especially for the jet skiers themselves, as nailing an oyster bed would do some serious damage. Of course, I'm mostly concerned about the oysters...


----------



## MrSnook

> Thats why I don't fish up that way much anymore, I'd hate to lose a good Zara Spook as the ski-hole zipped away with 3 trebles buried in his back.....


Yeah I'm kinda rethinking the area but I sure do love the fact that the ramp is almost always empty and not flooded with a bunch of seasonal types trying to get the boat they brought down from up north into the water. Perhaps I'll just get a very loud air horn or just carry the ole' AR15 with me. Perhaps that would get them to slow down.


----------



## bryan.w

classic jet ski move


----------



## MRichardson

I would kill all jet skiers were it not for the harsh punishment I would endure. The law is the only thing holding me back.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

bryan.w said:


> classic jet ski move


Dude stop digging up decade old threads with one line replies to build post count.


----------



## lemaymiami

Yeah it's an ancient thread - but still an on-going problem. Me, I'd require some education before anyone, anywhere was allowed to buy a jet-ski- but it probably wouldn't help.. Over here on the east coast we have more than a few on jets that aren't any kind of "citizen" at all.. I would describe them as junior gangsters around the Miami area... 

The one good thing National Parks have done... is to ban jet-skis... still, I've seen more than one big RV with jet-skis on tow or actually mounted up on the roof over the years. Occasionally one will show up and run their jets until a Ranger shows up down at Flamingo and shuts them down (when there's actually a Ranger around...).


----------



## rovster

Did you guys see that video on Instagram of the Jet skiers harassing that woman on the little tiller? That actually happened to me once fishing with my dad and son in North Bay (I believe I posted the story here). Couple jet skiers started spraying us and harassing us after they got tangled in my fishing line that was already in the water before they came by way too close. I guess they thought we were in their territory, I didn't know they owned the bay but maybe I'm misinformed.......


----------



## Mark H

rovster said:


> Did you guys see that video on Instagram of the Jet skiers harassing that woman on the little tiller? That actually happened to me once fishing with my dad and son in North Bay (I believe I posted the story here). Couple jet skiers started spraying us and harassing us after they got tangled in my fishing line that was already in the water before they came by way too close. I guess they thought we were in their territory, I didn't know they owned the bay but maybe I'm misinformed.......


Keep a rod with a big sinker handy. You are allowed to defend yourself.


----------



## MRichardson

Or a 9mm


----------



## Mark H

MRichardson said:


> Or a 9mm


That's backup.


----------



## rovster

MRichardson said:


> Or a 9mm


A bit excessive, but to be honest when that asshole was circling us and spraying us if I had mine on me I may have brandished it. Not sure how a gun vs splashing water defense will hold up in court though LOL


----------



## MRichardson

Have to make sure there's only 1 account of what happened. Have a second gun to plant. I really hate em.


----------



## Mark H

rovster said:


> A bit excessive, but to be honest when that asshole was circling us and spraying us if I had mine on me I may have brandished it. Not sure how a gun vs splashing water defense will hold up in court though LOL


That's why you start with the lead sinker. He will not be spraying you anymore. Now if he physically attacks you after that, then you have the 9. Old fisherman legitimately in fear for his life and safety from young punks at that point.


----------



## The Fin

rovster said:


> A bit excessive, but to be honest when that asshole was circling us and spraying us if I had mine on me I may have brandished it. Not sure how a gun vs splashing water defense will hold up in court though LOL


I thought that Florida had a “float your ground” policy?😎


----------



## lemaymiami

Must chime in again... for anyone that carries or has a firearm -think long and hard before ever using it, period (not even just waving it around....). I'm a retired cop who fired only one shot on the street in 22 years - then spent six months in and out of court before it was ruled "justified"... I almost quit my job over the stuff that happened afterwards - but that's just me.

One thing is certain - if you ever use a firearm to defend yourself - you really, really won't like what happens afterwards... I had an entire city backing me up - an ordinary citizen will lose everything he (or she) has - in a successful defense. You don't even want to think about what happens if you lose in court...


----------



## MRichardson

And that's why I said the only thing keeping me from killing jet skiers is the law!

My 2nd post was just a joke. 

Probably.


----------



## rovster

I think the gun comments are a little tongue in cheek but seriously though if you’ve got one of these aggressive assclowns circling and spraying you in a menacing way potentially putting you at harm and damaging your property. What are you supposed to do? It’s not like you can walk up to them and politely ask them to stop lol. I know when it happened to me the encounter was less than a minute but felt like 5. That lady on Instagram could have easily capsized.


----------



## Mark H

lemaymiami said:


> Must chime in again... for anyone that carries or has a firearm -think long and hard before ever using it, period (not even just waving it around....). I'm a retired cop who fired only one shot on the street in 22 years - then spent six months in and out of court before it was ruled "justified"... I almost quit my job over the stuff that happened afterwards - but that's just me.
> 
> One thing is certain - if you ever use a firearm to defend yourself - you really, really won't like what happens afterwards... I had an entire city backing me up - an ordinary citizen will lose everything he (or she) has - in a successful defense. You don't even want to think about what happens if you lose in court...


No doubt. The firearm is the last resort.


----------

